# XMLElement und Subelemente



## OnDemand (27. Jan 2017)

Hallo,

hab 2 Fragen zu Jersey XML:
1. muss man die Annotation über einen Getter setzen? Wenn ja warum? Fände es über der Deklaration irgendwie besser aufgehoben.

2. Wie kann ich einem XmlElement noch unterElemente zuordnen?


```
@XmlRootElement (name = "Employee")
public class Employee {
    String employeeName;

    @XmlElement
    public String getEmployeeName() {
        return employeeName;
    }

    public void setEmployeeName(String employeeName) {
        this.employeeName = employeeName;
    }
}
```


----------



## krgewb (24. Feb 2017)

Im folgenden Beispiel ist "employee" ein XmlElement, aber es hat trotzdem Unter-Elemente (z.B. employeeName).

Company.java:

```
@XmlRootElement
public class Company{

	/** Ein ArrayList mit den Mitarbeiten. */
	private ArrayList<Employee> employee = new ArrayList<Employee>();

	public Company() {

	}

	@XmlElement(name = "employee")
	public ArrayList<Employee> getEmployees() {
		return employee;
	}


}
```

Employee.java:

```
@XmlRootElement (name = "Employee")
public class Employee {
    String employeeName;

    @XmlElement
    public String getEmployeeName() {
        return employeeName;
    }

    public void setEmployeeName(String employeeName) {
        this.employeeName = employeeName;
    }
}
```


----------



## Flown (24. Feb 2017)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> 1. muss man die Annotation über einen Getter setzen? Wenn ja warum? Fände es über der Deklaration irgendwie besser aufgehoben.


Ich nehme mal an du nutzt Jackson als JAXB Provider.
Du kannst es auch über die member annotieren macht keinen Unterschied. Kann über @XMLAccessorType eingestellt werden (PUBLIC_MEMBER ist der Standard).



NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wie kann ich einem XmlElement noch unterElemente zuordnen?


Wie meinst du das? Wie soll denn deine XML aussehen?


----------

